
Chicago May Become Largest City in U.S. To Try Universal Basic Income - jonbaer
https://theintercept.com/2018/07/16/chicago-universal-basic-income-ubi/
======
poster123
This is an awful idea. The high crime rate in Chicago is due to lots of idle
men, and handouts just encourage more people not to work. The unemployment
rate is 4%, and it has rarely been easier to get a job.

